# Need name of Arthurian character and where she appears



## HareBrain (Feb 8, 2014)

Not sure if this is the most suitable forum, but I can't think of a more obvious one.

A few months ago I bought a picture depicting a woman the artist told me was a character from Arthurian legend, but I can only remember the following details:

1. She travelled to Camelot because of some past romantic history between herself and Lancelot.

2. Some magic was involved that either prevented her from saying something, or prevented Lancelot from doing so.

3. Possibly this charm had some impact on the relationship between Lancelot and Guinevere, maybe leading to its exposure?

There are elements of water in the picture, so I wondered if she has something to do with the Lady of the Lake, who raised Lancelot, but I can't marry this up with the other details. She might only come from an obscure arm of the myths, as the various pages for Lancelot don't seem to mention her. And I can't make out the artist's name so can't contact him!

Can anyone help?


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Feb 8, 2014)

Not a lot to go on, there, but a couple of possibilities spring to mind: 

Elaine of Astolat predated Guinevere and died of love for Lancelot. (She is the Lady of Shallot, which gives you the water connection?)

A second Elaine (his mother was Elaine, too, so you have to wonder is it one person all mixed up) was the daughter of King Pelles. Lancelot saved her from a tub of boiling water. He then slept with her, believing her to be Guinevere, and conceived Galahad. When he slept with her a second time (the boy got around, it seems), Guinevere found out and sent Lancelot away. 

I think of the two the second Elaine is more likely as she had a direct impact on the Lancelot-Guinevere relationship, and there is some hint that he may have been tricked into sleeping with her the first time. I can't find out if there was specifically a charm involved, though. 

Neither of these women are the Lady of the Lake, and I don't think it could be her. So, I'm hedging my bets on Elaine, daughter of Pelles. 

Failing that, I'd look into the French legends, which differ greatly for Lancelot, or the Welsh (although having had a quick look nothing springs out.) 

Good luck! J.


----------



## chrispenycate (Feb 8, 2014)

The lady of Shalott, probably. Alfred, Lord Tennyson in 1833, not, as far as I can tell based on any legend, invented after the mediaeval tradition, but the character not based on any particular character. And sir Lancelot (of the lake) was introduced into the story quite late on, by the French; there is no equivalent in the remaining written legends; all the rescuing Guenevere and their affair has been spiced on from surrounding mythology, frequently much older than the Arthurian work.


----------



## Juliana (Feb 8, 2014)

I think springs may be on the right track with Elaine.

In the Mists of Avalon version Lancelot is tricked by Morgaine into sleeping with her believing she is Guinevere. Morgaine eventually takes over the mantle of Lady of the Lake.


----------



## HareBrain (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks for the help so far.



springs said:


> Failing that, I'd look into the French legends, which differ greatly for Lancelot



Ah, that may be the way to go, because I now seem to remember him saying that the original (I have a print) was either painted for an exhibition in Paris, or was sold there to a buyer enthusiastic about the subject matter. I'm pretty sure the name was an unfamiliar one to me, and I know most of the normal Arthurian names like Elaine of Astolat, etc.

Does anyone know the French versions well? Alas, Google is again not proving very helpful.


----------



## psychotick (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi,

Couple of thoughts. First Niniane, the Lady of the Lake, She sent Lance to Camelot without knowledge of who he was so he could not give his name to anyone until he had been knighted. She or a couple of her servants / damsels accompanied him there.

Second the Lady of Malohaut who fell in love with Lance. Can't think of any water associated with her though.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## HareBrain (Feb 8, 2014)

psychotick said:


> Second the Lady of Malohaut who fell in love with Lance.



Thanks -- I've just come across her for the first time in my searching. Quite a few elements seem to be there, except (as you say) water, and there doesn't seem to be the sense of tragedy arising from the secrecy, which I remember picking up from the artist's version of the story (but which I guess might have been my imagination, or his embellishing).


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Feb 8, 2014)

Looking at the french legends -Lanzelet in particular - there is reference to a mermaid raising him but it's hard to find details. That any good?


----------



## The Judge (Feb 8, 2014)

HareBrain said:


> And I can't make out the artist's name so can't contact him!


If you bought it at a craft fair or similar, the organiser will have details of everyone attending.  Anyone taking a stall in a street market will also have paid for the privilege, so someone somewhere will have a name and address (the local council probably).  Good hunting!

Meanwhile, this isn't really a matter for Book Search so I'll move it.  To somewhere else.  Not sure where.  I shall be creative.


PS  T'would be good if she were to be Elaine.


----------



## jastius (Feb 10, 2014)

sounds like the one that died for lancelot.. was forced to never look at camelot as if she ever did a tragedy would befall. so would weave a tapestry of camelot by watching it in a mirror.. but galahad had girls follow him to court .. most notably the ogre bride that was an enchanted princess. one of them wasn't allowed to speak either.


----------



## HareBrain (Feb 12, 2014)

Again, thanks for everyone's help, and, er, apologies for wasting your time.

Yesterday, by chance, I got a mailshot from the artist, and emailed him.

Turns out the knight was Lanval, not Lancelot. Oops!


----------



## The Judge (Feb 12, 2014)

So we still don't know her name...?!

And a contest for suggestions for a French lady's name, preferably with a watery magical connection now open. 

Rosmarine = dew of the sea c 1300


----------



## HareBrain (Feb 12, 2014)

The Judge said:


> So we still don't know her name...?!



Another oops.

He called her Tryamore, but Google doesn't seem to recognise that name in connection with Lanval. The name Tryamor does appear in what I think is the Anglo-Norman original of Marie de France's verse about "Launfal" (though I can't be sure it relates to the fairy lady in question), but not in the translation I found, where she doesn't seem to be named at all.


----------

